# 2 Queens in a 3 frame Observation Hive



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Very cool indeed..  What you have there is something old beekeepers didn't see much of. Now aday however, it is more common to see this. Your bees apparently did a supersedure on the old queen. But she had enough LOYAL servants to protect her from the virgin when she hatched out. She flew out of the nest, mated, returned, and has began to lay as you have mentioned. Once she has started laying she's not likely to ever want to kill off her mom. The bees will do it in their sweet time when they feel the new queen is ready, or you could pull out the old queen and put her into a nuc of her own and see what happens there. In either case if left alone the bees will sort it out. I know of a guy that had this same thing happen last year in his OH and by winter they got rid of the old queen.


----------



## cnt (Jun 8, 2013)

drlonzo said:


> Very cool indeed..  What you have there is something old beekeepers didn't see much of. Now aday however, it is more common to see this....


Out of curiosity why is this more common these days?


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

The presence of mites could increase superceder occurrence, although have no proof.


----------

